# Separated for two weeks now, whats next?



## Rima (Jul 15, 2012)

I sum up the reasons for leaving as abuse and neglect, attempting to beat me twice. Should I ever go back? How can I even recover from the hurt, leading me to a hysterical breakdown and crying daily for a month....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

Rima said:


> I sum up the reasons for leaving as abuse and neglect, attempting to beat me twice. Should I ever go back? How can I even recover from the hurt, leading me to a hysterical breakdown and crying daily for a month....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do tigers change their stripes? I doubt your husband will change his ways. Is he getting professional help? Are you? It would be the best thing you could do for yourself. In the meanwhile, stay away from him.


----------



## Rima (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks Frostflower. God bless.


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

You might also consider looking into your community's support systems for abused women. They can give you support and advice.


----------



## Shocker (Jul 26, 2012)

Rima said:


> I sum up the reasons for leaving as abuse and neglect, attempting to beat me twice. Should I ever go back? How can I even recover from the hurt, leading me to a hysterical breakdown and crying daily for a month....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do logical things like talk to people about your pain. Read books that can help with your situation. Stay active. Honestly time will make this better. It really will.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

How many years did you put up with this behavior?


----------

